# NEED HELP!..



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

i was on .893 and i couldnt get root so i fastbooted back using the one click method and i cant get root after that and if i try to use the other fastboot thru rsd lite.. it fails.. can anyone help me??


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try this from P3Droid http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/9800-how-get-your-phone-back-upgrade-path.html#post106072


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

icant even dl the file... ugh


----------



## xjujux (Jun 18, 2011)

no it doesnt it tells me for root my permission is denied.. idk what that means


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

xjujux said:


> no it doesnt it tells me for root my permission is denied.. idk what that means


Try this: Download P3's 1 click_exploit.zip and extract all the files. Boot up your phone as you normally would, connect it to the USB port. Put the phone's USB connection to Charge Only mode. Open up the folder on your computer that has P3's exploit files, this should be the 1-click_exploit folder, then double click on the runme.bat file. When the batch (.bat) file finishes you will have root again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Use R313AS3DRoot (and grab the patch) from droidth3ory & dhacker29. Replace the patch file with the appropriate file (same name) and you should be good. Its adds 1 or 2 lines to the script to tell it to wait a second after obtaining root to slide superuser and busybox through. I was having a hell of a time with it myself. Good luck.


----------



## NinjaTivo (Oct 24, 2011)

Here, i put a bunch of links together into a guide because I did the same thing but got it back up and running.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1320414


----------

